# Sorta applies. Home out of large storage building



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.tennesseeareahomes.com/listing/mlsid/282/propert---/1576044/

Front of the home









Living room ( now I finally see it)









Kitchen wall









smaller shed turned into "man/woman cave" owner once said that's where the TV is.









Only bedroom, in the upstairs









bathroom. 









fantastic garage, and that top porch/deck would be good for sitting on. It's further back on the property









and a photo I took of it not too long ago


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i love it !

bankers and mortgage company's dont though....lol...they cant keep you as a slave on a tiny house.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

My SOs mom is planning on doing just that to one on our property this spring. I never envisioned it could look so pretty!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

But this shows what can be done. They lived there 9 years. Somewhere I have a bunch of photos of when it was just the home with nothing built on it, no porch, no back, etc.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Love it...but with kids...ain't going to work for us.
Nice idea for a rental tho.

Matt


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

live simple and thrive.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Elk, you're speaking my language. Love the settings for those cabins.

That lower one, I thought he was an former HT member. But I like it a lot.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Elk, you're speaking my language. Love the settings for those cabins.



hold on....going to blow ya thread up with cabin porn..lol....:thumb::buds::ashamed:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

look at small simple water tower out back


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Solar seems to be showing in a good percentage of them. Nice variety.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Solar seems to be showing in a good percentage of them. Nice variety.



with keeping things simple a bit of solar seems like a huge amount...for radio communication,computer and charging power tools over a few days to do building chores.this will be modern peasant lifestyle as us poor(myself) gets squeezed out of "normal daily life".


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

not responsible for picture drift...lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

check this out...!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

So many of the ideas I've had here. Those galvanized tub, showers are right up there, and the windows in the middle of the woods.

You're bringing this gal to tears seeing so much wonder.

post #36 with those windows to the forest, Holy Wonderful! Elkman!

#35 - love the bed in the nook in the back of the photo.

The watering can shower head, is outstanding.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> So many of the ideas I've had here. Those galvanized tub, showers are right up there, and the windows in the middle of the woods.
> 
> You're bringing this gal to tears seeing so much wonder.
> 
> post #36 with those windows to the forest, Holy Wonderful! Elkman!



these have lots of character,ingenuity,daily survival as well as bug out survival in shtf deal. and most of this is from salvaged goods it seems.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

scroll down and read about this...its going to get a better look later.i seen homemade fridges from freezer but not a pre made one like this.

http://prefab-green-home.greenmoder...-net-zero-off-grid-thoughts.html#.VCQeWxZBGXg


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, it's very safe to say that these would not fit in an HOA neighborhood.

And so much character, and not a cookie cutter home amongst them.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

looks like on and off grid water at sink.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Well, it's very safe to say that these would not fit in an HOA neighborhood.
> 
> And so much character, and not a cookie cutter home amongst them.


life,liberty and the pursuit of happiness...down with HOA's....roflmao


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

jackpot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...i think i had a kitchen gasim !!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a few stashed as well.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

This is very cool.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

)^^^^^ I love that combo.0


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

some friends of mine has this super cool practical stove from the 50's..maybe even 40's...but its half electric and half woodstove if power goes out.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

All cabins, good porches, and little house interior and exterior is welcome on this thread to feed the ideas and souls of the members here.

And if one is yours, all be better and we can be happy for you.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

It's like you've read my mind, Angie! Building a home for the kids and I from a pre made shed has long been a dream of mine. It got buried for awhile, but I dug it back out a couple if weeks ago lol. The county in which I live has no building or code restrictions and I only need a permit if the building added is worth more than $5000. I can get a nice sized shed for less than that. I'm glad to see an example of what the type if shed I've been looking at looks like finished out on a realistic scale. A compost toilet, a little solar power and a well and we'd be in business! The kids love the idea as much as I do...but that may be because I've filled their heads with all the farm animals we could get out in the country lol.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

This is my retirent plan. When we have 5 or less kids we plan to start the move. Dh just can't see it with all 9 of the kids. He has no vision. Lol.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

for sale $30,000
http://tinyhouselistings.com/small-off-grid-cabin/

its sweet !!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i love this one

http://tinyhouselistings.com/tiny-and-off-the-grid/






















look at the outbuilding


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Beautiful. I really liked the cabinets in #49. The ref and fre in one is a very good idea. I need to replace my ref so I am going to look into that idea further.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

myheaven said:


> This is my retirent plan. When we have 5 or less kids we plan to start the move. Dh just can't see it with all 9 of the kids. He has no vision. Lol.


Well, he may not have vision but if you have 9 kids, he certainly has eyes for you! Hee hee..............

Love this thread, thanks to both of you - OP and elk of course......


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

elkhound said:


>


Fantastic hot tub. I'm too private to probably use this unless I had a swim suit or such on.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

we have friends that live in an old A frame that was only intended to be a summer cabin on the river , they manage 

some other friends , their kids have moved out now , and they are getting a small parcel of land his mother is selling them on a corner of the farm and the are building a small cabin to live in full time 

Last weekend we started harvesting the logs for a log cabin we are building at scout camp our goal is 16x20 inside dimensions with a loft , the idea being to have a bunk house that can be heated for winter outings as well as year round use , it will be totally off grid no power or water are available in the location , I don't know but I am thinking to wire it to use a small inverter and a battery to provide lights or maybe dc lights but 10 compact florescent run on a very small inverter easily and it is easier than finding obscure fixtures , bulbs or plugs.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

In this part of the USA....most often the barns were lots bigger than the homes...and often built better. I live in about 1100 square foot house now....built in 1909...a family with 7 children were raised in it.....If I could build a new home....I'd want the attached kitchen to be half that....just to be able to have space for storage, canning..preserving ect..and to keep the heat outa the rest of the house
I don't think these monster houses make any sense.....but I don't understand the notion behind these tiny houses


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I like the rustic and my "other personality" like the Fancy.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Any idea what kind of foundation the OP shed is on?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm not sure. Pretty much like the storage buildings do it. 

Here is a different shot of it.











And this is another storage building being lived in by a married couple of mature adults.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

plowhand said:


> .....but I don't understand the notion behind these tiny houses



they are lack of places...lack of funds..lack of energy...lack of power alot of times...lack of ability to get a "normal home"...lack of access...as in remoteness in getting materials to site....when i lived in alaska it was so costly to get anything to site it had to be small.....lack of ability i.e. older people not needing larger places to maintain,clean etc or anyone slightly handicapped too....keeps taxes down too.....lack of a inspection needed and/or permits....but over all number one thing is affordability...one place i seen guy salvaged and done all work himself...he has a home for $2000.....plus they are cute.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

For me, it's affordability. There's just no way I can qualify for a loan and, I don't want to pay on a mortgage for 30 years anyway. I just want a nice, livable little place for me and the kids. Something that is affordable enough for me to put my time and energy into my kids and the homestead instead of into the pockets of a company who could give a crap less about me and my family. I want to to be out of town and in the country, just doing my own thing. I can buy a small piece of land, put a nice size shed on it and fix it like I want. Even if I hook to the grid for a couple of years, I would still be way better off this way. It would end up being a substantial savings for us and it's something I could do in increments, if needed. Seriously, the more I look at this the more I want to do it.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I want to put up an nice garage I can afford and oh dang no more money. Guess its my house now! 
A permit for a garage cost so much less.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

myheaven, I've heard and seen on internet somewhere that someone did that in Hawaii.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> myheaven, I've heard and seen on internet somewhere that someone did that in Hawaii.


If it's the same thing I read....didn't they get everthing ready to build home, built garage first....and then they were done?


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

elkhound said:


> they are lack of places...lack of funds..lack of energy...lack of power alot of times...lack of ability to get a "normal home"...lack of access...as in remoteness in getting materials to site....when i lived in alaska it was so costly to get anything to site it had to be small.....lack of ability i.e. older people not needing larger places to maintain,clean etc or anyone slightly handicapped too....keeps taxes down too.....lack of a inspection needed and/or permits....but over all number one thing is affordability...one place i seen guy salvaged and done all work himself...he has a home for $2000.....plus they are cute.


I suppose I think mostly about working....but I'm a weirdo...I happen to think houses that folks used to live in are alot better than what I've seen lately....I miss the pump on the back porch...or the sink and faucet on some..........the porch rooms.....the kitchens of the back of the house witha screen porch to help keep the heat out of the rest of the house in the summer....In one of my Aunts' home you had to go on the screen porch to go upstairs or into the kitchen.. I reckon I just want a bigger kitchen, and a bigger screened in porch to sit and shell beans on.....I was spoilt to that and a big pantry as a child....and I miss it


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I think this is the home y'all are thinking of. Guy is a self employed house keeper and talks about how he had to get permitted for home and garage, built garage first, and then just didn't continue. LOL


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxGr9uloL9k[/ame]


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's the one.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Man, what a stove......sure beat the gom you can buy now!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

elkhound said:


> looks like on and off grid water at sink.


My aunt had a sink like that when I was growing up.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

7thswan said:


> This is very cool.


I've been looking for something like that for my horse trailer.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Around here they started with no permits would be approved unless its a McMansion. So get a McMansion plan with a nice garage. Start with the garage and stop with the garage. Cause every McMansion garage needs a heated floor and plumbing for a sink to wash parts and a bathroom cause no way are you allowed in the house to pee while dirty! Or start with a huge storage shed. As you have to have a place to put your toys right wink wink!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, the people we sold our farmland to on LC, converted my old cookhouse to a "chicken coop" with a living area to have during the day while wife was there,Dh at work. I had a huge battle with the Zoning board,because our name is still on the deed-I had to fight for the new owners. County will not let anyone put up a structure, until home is built. I had to argue that is is a chicken coop and it's grandfathered in for animal use.I won.
Now, the problem is that they can't get a loan because the home is the smallest size allowed in that Co. No other homes to compare to in a pretty wealthy area-which is the reason we sold in the first place-Taxes. Lots to deal with on small home living.


----------

